# Harambe the Gorilla



## Aali (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm sure a lot of you have heard of Harambe the gorilla who was shot and killed when a 4-year-old kid fell into the habitat. I wanted to know if you think it was right for Harambe to be killed. From the footage I saw (i've been watching serveral vids) it seems like Harambe was trying to protect the choild and was startled from all the stupid people screaming from above. So, no, I don't think he should've been shot.

*Please keep these civil, I don't want the mods to come and close this.*


----------



## device (Jun 1, 2016)

So would you prefer for the kid to be beaten or killed by the gorilla?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 1, 2016)

how did a kid manage to fall in there in the first place? that seems like a serious safety oversight


----------



## seliph (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm on the fence about it.
Obviously it's sad that Harambe was shot, but there was not much else that could have been done. Anything else would have made him more aggressive, especially being shot by a tranq gun.

What I wanna know is what the hell the kid's parents were doing that let him get into the enclosure. That's the biggest problem in this whole situation IMO.


----------



## Aali (Jun 1, 2016)

device said:


> So would you prefer for the kid to be beaten or killed by the gorilla?



No, I said that it seemed like the Gorilla was protect the little boy, yes the boy was scared he had the right to be, but I think Harambe was scared from all the shouting people around, one vid shows him hiding in the corner trying to sheild the kid.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> how did a kid manage to fall in there in the first place? that seems like a serious safety oversight



Some say there was an opening somewhere and that the mother wasn't watching him


----------



## Gregriii (Jun 1, 2016)

human lives are worth a lot
animal lives arent important if they arent pets

thats how we work and it's rly sad tbh


----------



## Cailey (Jun 1, 2016)

1) in the video the gorilla wasn't even doing anything to the kid, people were screaming and it looks like the animal was a bit startled from that and looked as if he was protecting the kid from it 

2) the mother should have been watching her damn kid - SERIOUSLY it wouldn't have happened if she stayed near them

3) gorillas are endangered and the mothers poor parenting skills got an endangered and innocent animal killed 

I don't think the animal should've been killed and again - the mother should've been watching her damn child. 
it would be one thing if the animal was attacking or dragging the child but it was literally standing in front of the kid looking as if it were protecting it and confused and anyone would be if some child fell through the roof of your home while a crowd of people are literally screaming at the top of their lungs.


----------



## Aali (Jun 1, 2016)

Cailey said:


> 1) in the video the gorilla wasn't even doing anything to the kid, people were screaming and it looks like the animal was a bit startled from that and looked as if he was protecting the kid from it
> 
> 2) the mother should have been watching her damn kid - SERIOUSLY it wouldn't have happened if she stayed near them
> 
> ...



I couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## device (Jun 1, 2016)

Aali said:


> No, I said that it seemed like the Gorilla was protect the little boy, yes the boy was scared he had the right to be, but I think Harambe was scared from all the shouting people around, one vid shows him hiding in the corner trying to sheild the kid.




Why would a gorilla protect a little boy? and of course the boy was scared he was ****ing 4 years old I don't understand why people are making a big drama about a gorilla being killed and even blaming white people for it


----------



## Tensu (Jun 1, 2016)

Although it seemed like the gorilla was not trying to hurt the kid or anything, the way he was dragging him through the water could be very harmful for him. I feel like the kid's life is worth more significance than an animal in this situation. I also partially blame the mother for being irresponsible enough to allow their kid to fall down the enclosure. I'm not saying it's good for animals to be shot for no reason, but in a situation like this one I feel it must be done.

Also, what is it with all these threads? There's been so many like this lately.... and I thought Trump would start WWIII.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 1, 2016)

Should of been shot, much as I love animals. Animals can be unpredictable, especially gorillas who have the strenth of ten men. The gorilla was dragging the child, and if there is any chance of a child being killed, the zoo would of been fined.
As sad as it is, it really is the parents fault, not the zoo.


----------



## Cailey (Jun 1, 2016)

device said:


> Why would a gorilla protect a little boy? and of course the boy was scared he was ****ing 4 years old I don't understand why people are making a big drama about a gorilla being killed and even blaming white people for it



whoa, whoa. who said anything about _white_ people.


----------



## seliph (Jun 1, 2016)

Aali said:


> No, I said that it seemed like the Gorilla was protect the little boy, yes the boy was scared he had the right to be, but I think Harambe was scared from all the shouting people around, one vid shows him hiding in the corner trying to sheild the kid.



If Harambe was allowed to continue being scared by the crowd he likely would have gotten more agitated and possibly more violent. I know people see gorillas as having a human-like nature (especially ones kept in zoos) but they are actually quite aggressive, especially in the wild and especially males.


----------



## device (Jun 1, 2016)

Cailey said:


> whoa, whoa. who said anything about _white_ people.



well if you looked on social media there are plenty of black ppl blaming white people for bad parenting just because the parents were white


----------



## Tensu (Jun 1, 2016)

Cailey said:


> 1) in the video the gorilla wasn't even doing anything to the kid, people were screaming and it looks like the animal was a bit startled from that and looked as if he was protecting the kid from it
> 
> 2) the mother should have been watching her damn kid - SERIOUSLY it wouldn't have happened if she stayed near them
> 
> ...



but the gorilla did drag the kid.


----------



## Aali (Jun 1, 2016)

device said:


> Why would a gorilla protect a little boy? and of course the boy was scared he was ****ing 4 years old I don't understand why people are making a big drama about a gorilla being killed and even blaming white people for it



okay, I'm just gonna say this and be done with it cuz like I said- I want this to be a civil thread and avoid it being closed.

Gorillas are a lot like humans in some ways. I don't remember how long ago this was but a kid fell into a gorilla habitat once and the gorilla walked up to them, picked them up, and then just craddled them and handed the child to the zoo keepers. I've seen animals try to protect other animals, including animals.


----------



## Cailey (Jun 1, 2016)

device said:


> well if you looked on social media there are plenty of black ppl blaming white people for bad parenting just because the parents were white



well don't make this about race especially on here please. 

I don't care what's said on other sites - this isn't something to be bringing to an animal crossing forum. I'm sick of the racial crap. 

* again I wanna keep this thread civil as does the thread poster and this will get it closed in no time. that said, I'm out.


----------



## Aali (Jun 1, 2016)

Pokemon5700 said:


> Also, what is it with all these threads? There's been so many like this lately.... and I thought Trump would start WWIII.



Haha INB4 TRUMP 

Remember kids, Aali kid WWIII


----------



## moonford (Jun 1, 2016)

I personally believe that all living animals such as Zebra, Platypi e.t.c should be treated equally to the "superior humans"
We humans truly are evil aren't we, think about.... That poor Gorilla...It actually makes me want to cry...That woman should've looked after her child...


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 1, 2016)

Aali said:


> okay, I'm just gonna say this and be done with it cuz like I said- I want this to be a civil thread and avoid it being closed.
> 
> Gorillas are a lot like humans in some ways. I don't remember how long ago this was but a kid fell into a gorilla habitat once and the gorilla walked up to them, picked them up, and then just craddled them and handed the child to the zoo keepers. I've seen animals try to protect other animals, including animals.



You seriously would of been ok with a child getting killed? You would want that child at a serious risk.


----------



## device (Jun 1, 2016)

ok maybe I shouldn't have brought race into it but I am for the gorilla being killed instead of a tranq gun which could have made him angry and kill the kid, someone who could be useful to society in years to come, will a gorilla be useful to society? I think not


----------



## Tensu (Jun 1, 2016)

Hehe when I first saw this thread I thought a newbie misplaced a post on the Villager Trading Plaza.


----------



## seliph (Jun 1, 2016)

Aali said:


> Gorillas are a lot like humans in some ways. I don't remember how long ago this was but a kid fell into a gorilla habitat once and the gorilla walked up to them, picked them up, and then just craddled them and handed the child to the zoo keepers. I've seen animals try to protect other animals, including animals.



Not all animals of the same species are one in the same. Sure some gorillas can be taught to be human-like and even have some natural human-like tendencies, especially in terms of being parental. However anthropomorphizing wild animals is harmful to both them and us because it skews our perception of them and doesn't let us learn about and accept them for what they are.

Not all animals are precious uwu cinnamon buns and if we treat them as such it's only gonna end in broken bones and lawsuits.


----------



## Crash (Jun 1, 2016)

I understand what many people are arguing in regards to this -- a child's life is worth more than an animal's, a tranquilizer could've made the gorilla aggressive, etc., but I find it completely and utterly wrong that he was shot. it's clear in the video that the gorilla isn't showing any sign of intentionally harming the child, and yes, animals are unpredictable, but I firmly believe the situation could've been handled differently. 

in my opinion, this entire incident is the fault of the child's parents or guardian. I've seen a lot of people argue something along the lines of "if you have a kid you'll know they can disappear in a second", but I raised my youngest sibling, and I can tell you right now that if you are in a crowded public place with a child, you should be either holding them in your arms or, at the very least, have a firm grip on their hand AT ALL TIMES. there is NO excuse for this child somehow managing to wander away from his parent(s) and into a damn gorilla habitat. gorillas are endangered as it is, and now another has died simply due to human negligence, and that's wrong.


// and I know some people will disagree with me and that's okay, but I just had to speak my mind on this one.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 1, 2016)

device said:


> ok maybe I shouldn't have brought race into it but I am for the gorilla being killed instead of a tranq gun which could have made him angry and kill the kid, someone who could be useful to society in years to come, will a gorilla be useful to society? I think not



wow this is an incredibly toxic argument

by that logic literally any animal should be killed for the sake of humanity


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 1, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> wow this is an incredibly toxic argument
> 
> by that logic literally any animal should be killed for the sake of humanity



nope, ive binge watched monkey life a lot of times.
remember the monkey that tore that womans face off?
gorillas are stronger, and if he became playful with the child, or even saw it as a threat.
or angry at all, its not a chance anyone should take.


----------



## seliph (Jun 1, 2016)

Crash said:


> in my opinion, this entire incident is the fault of the child's parents or guardian. I've seen a lot of people argue something along the lines of "if you have a kid you'll know they can disappear in a second", but I raised my youngest sibling, and I can tell you right now that if you are in a crowded public place with a child, you should be either holding them in your arms or, at the very least, have a firm grip on their hand AT ALL TIMES. there is NO excuse for this child somehow managing to wander away from his parent(s) and into a damn gorilla habitat. gorillas are endangered as it is, and now another has died simply due to human negligence, and that's wrong.



My mom and I were talking about the whole situation and this is what we kept saying.
Like I kinda giggle at kids on leashes but if your kid can escape from your hands or your arms, keep the little buggers on leashes for their own good.


----------



## device (Jun 1, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> wow this is an incredibly toxic argument
> 
> by that logic literally any animal should be killed for the sake of humanity



yes because a humans life is more important than an animals life, can they create new technology or discover new life? I think not


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 1, 2016)

I blame the dumb parents for being dumb


----------



## dierefuji (Jun 1, 2016)

Not much choice-- the gorilla was dragging the child around, the tranquillizer would probably have angered it and put the child in danger...
But what's even sadder are the people complaining about how they would have tranquilized the gorilla if it was a black boy and put the white kid's life above it through some mind gymnastics about racism and stuff. Devolution imo



Gregriii said:


> human lives are worth a lot
> animal lives arent important if they arent pets
> 
> thats how we work and it's rly sad tbh



because pets usually have some sort of attachment linked to them and oneself. would you be more sad over hearing news that your dog died or that a wolf ate a deer on the opposite side of the globe?




Cailey said:


> 1) in the video the gorilla wasn't even doing anything to the kid, people were screaming and it looks like the animal was a bit startled from that and looked as if he was protecting the kid from it
> 
> 2) the mother should have been watching her damn kid - SERIOUSLY it wouldn't have happened if she stayed near them
> 
> ...



The gorilla did drag the child, though.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 1, 2016)

device said:


> can they create new technology or discover new life?



the irony here is humans are probably going to end life for everything (including humans) at some point


----------



## Aali (Jun 1, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> You seriously would of been ok with a child getting killed? You would want that child at a serious risk.



I didn't say that. If the mother would had been watching her kid this never would've happened. I'm sick of ignorant people getting animals killed (ex: the people who took a pic infront of a dolphin (i think it was) and it DIED when they coulve tried pushing it into the water or get help. Or the people who took a baby bison into the car and when they tried to give it back to its mother she kicked it from the heard and it had to be put down because it was just a baby and couldnt survive on its own)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Natty said:


> the irony here is humans are probably going to end life for everything (including humans) at some point



This will sadly most likely happen


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 1, 2016)

Aali said:


> I didn't say that. If the mother would had been watching her kid this never would've happened. I'm sick of ignorant people getting animals killed (ex: the people who took a pic infront of a dolphin (i think it was) and it DIED when they coulve tried pushing it into the water or get help. Or the people who took a baby bison into the car and when they tried to give it back to its mother she kicked it from the heard and it had to be put down because it was just a baby and couldnt survive on its own)


so, the kid should of died because its mother wasn't looking at him? that makes no sense.


----------



## Tensu (Jun 1, 2016)

dierefuji said:


> Not much choice-- the gorilla was dragging the child around, the tranquillizer would probably have angered it and put the child in danger...
> But what's even sadder are the people complaining about how they would have tranquilized the gorilla if it was a black boy and put the white kid's life above it through some mind gymnastics about racism and stuff. Devolution imo



Yes, I heard about people saying stuff like that! People always have to turn some situation into an argument. What the hell does racism have to do with it?


----------



## device (Jun 1, 2016)

Natty said:


> the irony here is humans are probably going to end life for everything (including humans) at some point



only takes one group of people (ISIS for example)


----------



## Aali (Jun 1, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> so, the kid should of died because its mother wasn't looking at him? that makes no sense.



again, i didnt say that.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 1, 2016)

Aali said:


> again, i didnt say that.



Well what are you saying?
ur logic is confusing me


----------



## Tensu (Jun 1, 2016)

Aali said:


> I didn't say that. If the mother would had been watching her kid this never would've happened. I'm sick of ignorant people getting animals killed (ex: the people who took a pic infront of a dolphin (i think it was) and it DIED when they coulve tried pushing it into the water or get help. Or the people who took a baby bison into the car and when they tried to give it back to its mother she kicked it from the heard and it had to be put down because it was just a baby and couldnt survive on its own)



I get what you're saying and I think all those people are idiots, including the stupid mom that let her kid almost die. But in the end, we're talking about a human life.


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 1, 2016)

The child could have been killed, if they used a tranquiliser that'd have agitated the gorilla more and then may have actually seriously hurt the child. So I guess what else could they have done in that situation? Just quietly tiptoe into the enclosure and kindly persuade the gorilla to hand the kid back over? Probably not.

But at the same time, why on earth the mother wasn't looking I will never know. People say how "you take your eyes off a kid for 30 seconds they suddenly disappear" but like, you're at a busy, crowded zoo, why would you take your attention off of your kid for any span of time? Especially when it's very obvious they're trying to get into an enclosure in a zoo, which is REALLY not an easy thing to miss. 

People should just have some more common sense and then maybe situations like this wouldn't happen in the first place and we wouldn't have to worry about losing more endangered species because of our own stupid actions.


----------



## Aali (Jun 1, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> Well what are you saying?
> ur logic is confusing me



What I'm saying is if the mother would've been watching her kid, none of that happened would've happened.

It's a case of bad parenting.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 1, 2016)

Aali said:


> What I'm saying is if the mother would've been watching her kid, none of that happened would've happened.
> 
> It's a case of bad parenting.



Yes, i agree
but you were saying this
"it seems like Harambe was trying to protect the choild and was startled from all the stupid people screaming from above. So, no, I don't think he should've been shot."
So, is it the mums fault, not the zoos, or the zoos fault. 
I was saying the gorilla should of been shot, and it is the mums fault, not the zoos.
Please argue properly.


----------



## Aali (Jun 1, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> Yes, i agree
> but you were saying this
> "it seems like Harambe was trying to protect the choild and was startled from all the stupid people screaming from above. So, no, I don't think he should've been shot."
> So, is it the mums fault, not the zoos, or the zoos fault.
> ...



yes, he wasn't trying to hurt the child, if the people above weren't screaming and shouting he would've been calmer


----------



## seliph (Jun 1, 2016)

I hope that family is banned from the zoo tbh.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 1, 2016)

I read that the mother was actually dangling the child over the railing to get a better look at the gorilla, and that's how he fell in.

The psychology behind what the gorilla was doing is simple. It was trying to move away from the shouting crowd, and at the same time trying to protect the child. Gorillas do not eat meat, and they only attack humans when provoked. That is something the zookeepers of all people should've known.

In my humble opinion, after everything I've seen animals go through, both endangered and not, I feel like they shot the wrong animal. Should've shot the mother instead. A gorilla can take better care of the child than she can.


----------



## Aali (Jun 1, 2016)

nvll said:


> I hope that family is banned from the zoo tbh.



that's actually a pretty good idea


----------



## moonford (Jun 1, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> Yes, i agree
> but you were saying this
> "it seems like Harambe was trying to protect the choild and was startled from all the stupid people screaming from above. So, no, I don't think he should've been shot."
> So, is it the mums fault, not the zoos, or the zoos fault.
> ...



Its obsessive you are trying to start a row... "Please argue properly"


----------



## Aali (Jun 1, 2016)

Bowie said:


> I read that the mother was actually dangling the child over the railing to get a better look at the gorilla, and that's how he fell in.
> 
> The psychology behind what the gorilla was doing is simple. It was trying to move away from the shouting crowd, and at the same time trying to protect the child. Gorillas do not eat meat, and they only attack humans when provoked. That is something the zookeepers of all people should've known.
> 
> In my humble opinion, after everything I've seen animals go through, both endangered and not, I feel like they shot the wrong animal. Should've shot the mother instead. A gorilla can take better care of the child than she can.



DANGLING?! WOW. and i agree with you 10000%(well, minus shooting a person ) thats what i was trying to say but I have a crap way with words


----------



## seliph (Jun 1, 2016)

Aali said:


> yes, he wasn't trying to hurt the child, if the people above weren't screaming and shouting he would've been calmer



But people _were_ shouting so what can be done there?
Plus even if he wasn't trying to hurt the child, you underestimate just how terrifyingly strong gorillas are. He could have just shaken the child's hand and still shaaattered it just due to his strength.


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 1, 2016)

Bowie said:


> I read that the mother was actually dangling the child over the railing to get a better look at the gorilla, and that's how he fell in.
> 
> The psychology behind what the gorilla was doing is simple. It was trying to move away from the shouting crowd, and at the same time trying to protect the child. Gorillas do not eat meat, and they only attack humans when provoked. That is something the zookeepers of all people should've known.
> 
> In my humble opinion, after everything I've seen animals go through, both endangered and not, I feel like they shot the wrong animal. Should've shot the mother instead. A gorilla can take better care of the child than she can.



Seriously what a stupid parent


----------



## seliph (Jun 1, 2016)

Bowie said:


> Should've shot the mother instead.



Or maybe let's not condone shooting anyone??? Tf


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 1, 2016)

Aali said:


> yes, he wasn't trying to hurt the child, if the people above weren't screaming and shouting he would've been calmer



Seriously, monkeys are unpredictable animals. If he was too playful, which you can see by dragging the child through the water that he was being rough. If he was shot with a non lethal, then that could of made him more stressed out, and be even more rough with the child.
Please note I am a vegetarian and care a lot about animals.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 1, 2016)

the gorilla deserved to die because natural selection was telling it to. humans once again get involved in something they have no business in


----------



## Tensu (Jun 1, 2016)

Bowie said:


> I read that the mother was actually dangling the child over the railing to get a better look at the gorilla, and that's how he fell in.
> 
> The psychology behind what the gorilla was doing is simple. It was trying to move away from the shouting crowd, and at the same time trying to protect the child. Gorillas do not eat meat, and they only attack humans when provoked. That is something the zookeepers of all people should've known.
> 
> In my humble opinion, after everything I've seen animals go through, both endangered and not, I feel like they shot the wrong animal. Should've shot the mother instead. A gorilla can take better care of the child than she can.



Damn, you just roasted her good.


----------



## Aali (Jun 1, 2016)

nvll said:


> I hope that family is banned from the zoo tbh.



Sadly this probs won't happen, a lot of people blame the zoo and it would make the zoo look bad


----------



## Bowie (Jun 1, 2016)

Okay, I seriously don't mean I wish she got shot instead. It just angers me so much, you know? That innocent animals die everyday, and people like that walk the earth, and the family will probably be laughing about it in years to come.

She deserves locked up, at least.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 1, 2016)

Aali said:


> Sadly this probs won't happen, a lot of people blame the zoo and it would make the zoo look bad



You blame the zoo too, by saying they shouldn't of shot the animal.
Do you?
Cause this is confusing me.


----------



## Tensu (Jun 1, 2016)

nvll said:


> I hope that family is banned from the zoo tbh.



Probably would be best but they're not the only idiots. So it wouldn't make much of a difference.


----------



## Aali (Jun 1, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> Seriously, monkeys are unpredictable animals. If he was too playful, which you can see by dragging the child through the water that he was being rough. If he was shot with a non lethal, then that could of made him more stressed out, and be even more rough with the child.
> Please note I am a vegetarian and care a lot about animals.



I didn't say he was being playful, he was being protective

and not to be rude but why did you throw in being a vegetarian?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 1, 2016)

Aali said:


> I didn't say he was being playful, he was being protective
> 
> and not to be rude but why did you throw in being a vegetarian?



How do you know? They have the strenth of *10* men, and you call dragging a child through water protective?

I said that because I want you too know that I care about animals.


----------



## Aali (Jun 1, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> You blame the zoo too, by saying they shouldn't of shot the animal.
> Do you?
> Cause this is confusing me.



I think the zoo shouldn't have shot the gorrilla and I do blame them a bit, I can be counted in with 'a lot of people'


----------



## seliph (Jun 1, 2016)

Aali said:


> Sadly this probs won't happen, a lot of people blame the zoo and it would make the zoo look bad


How would it make the zoo look bad to take measures into preventing another incident like this one?



Pokemon5700 said:


> Probably would be best but they're not the only idiots. So it wouldn't make much of a difference.


There being one less family of idiots is still a good difference IMO


----------



## Aali (Jun 1, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> How do you know? They have the strenth of *10* men, and you call dragging a child through water protective?
> 
> I said that because I want you too know that I care about animals.



Okay, again not trying to be rude but I eat meat, do i not have the right to care for animals? I freaking adore animals and want to work twith them as a career


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 1, 2016)

Aali said:


> Okay, again not trying to be rude but I eat meat, do i not have the right to care for animals? I freaking adore animals and want to work twith them as a career



I was not saying that, at all.
I'm not saying you do not care about animals. I was saying *I* care about animals.


Argument won, bye!


----------



## Trundle (Jun 1, 2016)

Aali said:


> Okay, again not trying to be rude but I eat meat, do i not have the right to care for animals? I freaking adore animals and want to work twith them as a career



strawman argument


----------



## Bowie (Jun 1, 2016)

I have pretty radical views as a vegan, so I'm not gonna get into that and cause a big argument, but back to the gorilla, I just feel like it was handled wrong, the gorilla didn't need to die, and the mother deserves a kick up the backside for dangling her child over the railing. That's all.


----------



## seliph (Jun 1, 2016)

OK none of your diets are relevant to caring about animals like just look at PETA


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 1, 2016)

nvll said:


> OK none of your diets are relevant to caring about animals like just look at PETA



Actually they are
I am a vegetarian because I feel guilty eating animals, I would like to become a vegan soon too.

ok, thats all im saying before this gets out of hand


----------



## Trundle (Jun 1, 2016)

nvll said:


> OK none of your diets are relevant to caring about animals like just look at PETA



actually i build my diet to strictly correlate to how much i care about animals.


----------



## Stil (Jun 1, 2016)

*Best parents of the year award!*


----------



## Aali (Jun 1, 2016)

ok,ok we're going of topic guys.


----------



## Cory (Jun 1, 2016)

It's sad, but **** happens sometimes.


----------



## seliph (Jun 1, 2016)

BingoTheElf said:


> actually i build my diet to strictly correlate to how much i care about animals.



I love animals so much I consume them and absorb their energy to become one with them


----------



## Cory (Jun 1, 2016)

Infinity said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *Best parents of the year award!*



do you know the situation? no. It's the zoos fault, not the parents.


----------



## Aali (Jun 1, 2016)

Can we please stop talking about our diets? This is going off topic, if someone wants to make a thread about it feel free


----------



## Trundle (Jun 1, 2016)

nvll said:


> I love animals so much I consume them and absorb their energy to become one with them



did you ask the animals if they consented?


----------



## Byngo (Jun 1, 2016)

Cory said:


> do you know the situation? no. It's the zoos fault, not the parents.



since u seem to know the situation, explain how it's the zoo's fault and not the parents


----------



## Stil (Jun 1, 2016)

Cory said:


> do you know the situation? no. It's the zoos fault, not the parents.



if the parents were watching the kid, that wouldn't have happened. End of story


----------



## Jacob (Jun 1, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> Argument won, bye!


Opinion based argument. Did not win.

I haven't read up on this story yet but it seems like the gorilla did nothing wrong and didn't deserve to be shot. If anything it was the 
- 1. the mother's fault for dropping the kid
- 2. The Zoo's fault for not having secure enough restrictions to keep out a god **** baby. (As well as not enough safety measures in the act of an accident like this.)

Shooting the animal was probably an "in-shock reflex" and I am sure there will be little charges on the zoo, but the family deserves a hefty fine. Unfortunately since the zoo, I am assuming, had custody of the gorilla, there isn't much that can be done now but learn from it. 

_The zoo keepers need proper education on gorilla/human behavior as Bowie mentioned_.


----------



## Tensu (Jun 1, 2016)

nvll said:


> OK none of your diets are relevant to caring about animals like just look at PETA



PETA is crazy. nuff sed


----------



## Trundle (Jun 1, 2016)

Jacob said:


> Opinion based argument. Did not win.
> 
> I haven't read up on this story yet but it seems like the gorilla did nothing wrong and didn't deserve to be shot. If anything it was the
> - 1. the mother's fault for dropping the kid
> ...



where is the source on the mother dropping the kid? i read a few articles that said the kid climbed through a bunch of gating and jumped down himself


----------



## Cory (Jun 1, 2016)

Natty said:


> since u seem to know the situation, explain how it's the zoo's fault and not the parents



Why could a child be able to climb under the railings? Poor zoo design imo. If the kid died everyone would be saying its the zoos fault. But its still the zoos fault. Should the parents have been watching him more closely? Sure. But he's three years old he should be able to not be the center of attention, like hes gonna be pooping in the toilet soon.


----------



## Aali (Jun 1, 2016)

Cory said:


> Why could a child be able to climb under the railings? Poor zoo design imo. If the kid died everyone would be saying its the zoos fault. But its still the zoos fault. Should the parents have been watching him more closely? Sure. But he's three years old he should be able to not be the center of attention, like hes gonna be pooping in the toilet soon.



some say the mom was dangling the kid over the ralings so he could see the gorrilas more


----------



## Cory (Jun 1, 2016)

Infinity said:


> if the parents were watching the kid, that wouldn't have happened. End of story



Ok, I guess they shouldn't be at the zoo then because they would have to be watching their child all the time and you look at the animals at the zoo.
That's your logic


----------



## Jacob (Jun 1, 2016)

BingoTheElf said:


> where is the source on the mother dropping the kid? i read a few articles that said the kid climbed through a bunch of gating and jumped down himself



Oh, I was basing my knowledge on the subject from what was said in this thread:



Bowie said:


> I read that the mother was actually dangling the child over the railing to get a better look at the gorilla, and that's how he fell in.



Even still, the mother shouldn't have let a child roam free throughout the zoo


----------



## Trundle (Jun 1, 2016)

Aali said:


> some say the mom was dangling the kid over the ralings so he could see the gorrilas more



some say i have a 10 inch penis but that isn't true either


----------



## Stil (Jun 1, 2016)

Cory said:


> Why could a child be able to climb under the railings? Poor zoo design imo. If the kid died everyone would be saying its the zoos fault. But its still the zoos fault. Should the parents have been watching him more closely? Sure. But he's three years old he should be able to not be the center of attention, like hes gonna be pooping in the toilet soon.



The zoo isn't a playground. You wouldn't let your kid just run freely there anyway. It's 100% the parents fault. If I had a kid and I saw something that wasn't safe I would tell them to hold my hand and be careful. It's not the kids job to watch out for these things, It's the parent's job.


----------



## Cory (Jun 1, 2016)

Aali said:


> some say the mom was dangling the kid over the ralings so he could see the gorrilas more



oh come on
then its the mothers fault
and the zoo security


----------



## Trundle (Jun 1, 2016)

Infinity said:


> The zoo isn't a playground. You wouldn't let your kid just run freely there anyway. It's 100% the parents fault. If I had a kid and I saw something that wasn't safe I would tell them to hold my hand and be careful.



"watch out, the world isn't safe! you could get killed! hold my hand until u die!"


----------



## Byngo (Jun 1, 2016)

Cory said:


> Why could a child be able to climb under the railings? Poor zoo design imo. If the kid died everyone would be saying its the zoos fault. But its still the zoos fault. Should the parents have been watching him more closely? Sure. But he's three years old he should be able to not be the center of attention, like hes gonna be pooping in the toilet soon.



the child would have never had a chance to climb under the railing if he was kept near his parents. but based on what I've heard, both the zoo and parents should be at fault. the zoo for faulty design and parents for not keeping an eye on their child


----------



## Stil (Jun 1, 2016)

BingoTheElf said:


> "watch out, the world isn't safe! you could get killed! hold my hand until u die!"



Wild over exaggeration. Nice argument, the kid is 4. lol


----------



## Ploom (Jun 1, 2016)

BingoTheElf said:


> "watch out, the world isn't safe! you could get killed! hold my hand until u die!"



"Oh look, some dangerous animals! Go play wherever you want while I look the other way..."


----------



## Cory (Jun 1, 2016)

how do you know anything about this?
how do you know how close the child was to his parents?
how do you know how long he was under the railing for?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 1, 2016)

Jacob said:


> Opinion based argument. Did not win.
> 
> I haven't read up on this story yet but it seems like the gorilla did nothing wrong and didn't deserve to be shot. If anything it was the
> - 1. the mother's fault for dropping the kid
> ...



Nope
the wall was high enough, legally.
The mothers fault 100%
The gorilla should of been shot
please read up then come back, and you will see im 100% right


----------



## Wolfycheeks (Jun 1, 2016)

In my opinion it was a good thing, a shame, really, but it had to be done. Yes the gorilla wasn?t causing any harm, but they are unpredictable, who knows what would?ve happened if they sent out a rescue team to help the kid? The gorilla could?ve acted in many different ways. It was sad but in my opinion it had to happen.


----------



## radical6 (Jun 1, 2016)

a kids life matters more than a gorilla


----------



## Stil (Jun 1, 2016)

BongoTheElf said:


> a kids life matters more than a gorilla



Who are you to say that? That is so F***ing ignorant.


----------



## Ploom (Jun 1, 2016)

BongoTheElf said:


> a kids life matters more than a gorilla



So who gets to decide who is and who isn't important? You?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 1, 2016)

Infinity said:


> Who are you to say that? That is so F***ing ignorant.



Wtf so you get to say a gorilla matters more?
Its a CHILD, a HUMAN
Actually I understand because u must be a gorilla to think that



when u like the wrong thing kmn


----------



## Wolfycheeks (Jun 1, 2016)

Bulbabear said:


> So who gets to decide who is and who isn't important? You?



No, probably the people who shot the Gorilla. lol.


----------



## Cory (Jun 1, 2016)

Infinity said:


> Who are you to say that? That is so F***ing ignorant.



Guys don't fall for the bait.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 1, 2016)

Infinity said:


> Who are you to say that? That is so F***ing ignorant.



Let's start a movement where we kill ourselves to show support for the gorillas that have died in the last month.


----------



## radical6 (Jun 1, 2016)

Infinity said:


> Who are you to say that? That is so F***ing ignorant.





Bulbabear said:


> So who gets to decide who is and who isn't important? You?



yall animal rights activists get so caught up in animal rights and forget human lives arent easy, and suffer too, and yes i will find a kid more important than a gorilla, its sad it died but i would shoot an otter if i had to save a baby, because human lives mean more to me than of a random animal. if it was my child i wouldve let them killed them too. chill tf out


----------



## Damniel (Jun 1, 2016)

It's the fault of both the zoo and the parents, a little more the zoo. The zoo for not giving property safety precautions for a dangerous animal(If a toddler can get in its not secure). If i was a parent, I would assume the safety is a lot better then they had there apparently, but I would be on my kid 24/7 in a crowded place like a zoo, they could get snatched up. Maybe it's just my paranoia, but I would be on my kid the whole time, but I wouldn't expect for them to somehow make it into a gorilla's cage.


----------



## f11 (Jun 1, 2016)

Stupid Black people cant take care off their children amiright.


----------



## radical6 (Jun 1, 2016)

also, if youre so mad they killed the gorillas, you better be vegan or else you dont care about animal rights obviously.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jun 1, 2016)

No, they were clearly expected to roll a dice to see whether they should kill the gorilla or risk the small child being mutilated and sit back and see the events unfold.


----------



## Tensu (Jun 1, 2016)

Infinity said:


> Who are you to say that? That is so F***ing ignorant.



A child has feelings, thoughts, emotions. He can express love and care for others. He can make the world a better place. He means the world to his (idiot)mom. I'm not saying that animals are worthless, cause they definitely are not. I have a pet dog and he means a lot to me. But a human's life is more significant than an animal overall. If someone kills a fly or steps on a snail by accident, why don't we hear it on the news? But when there's a shooting or murder, it's obviously more important to the public. There's a simple answer to why. I understand where you're coming from, but I completely disagree.


----------



## Tao (Jun 1, 2016)

Natty said:


> since u seem to know the situation, explain how it's the zoo's fault and not the parents



Because the zoo is the one who's supposed to be making the place safe, not the parents. 

The parents are there to enjoy the zoo too, so god forbid they look away for a second to actually look at an animal without fear that they'll turn back to see their child is chillin' with a gorilla.

People can claim "they should have been watching their kid!" all they want, but I'm gonna take a wild guess and say 100% of those people would also have taken their eye off their kid for a second to look at a penguin or something, and that's when children decide to do something stupid. These parents were just unlucky enough that their kid was the one who exploited this flaw in security, but if he hadn't, it would only be a matter of time until someone else did.


----------



## Damniel (Jun 1, 2016)

While I'm for animals rights and everything, I think a child's safety is more important than hoping the gorilla won't do anything harmful.


----------



## Stil (Jun 1, 2016)

BongoTheElf said:


> yall animal rights activists get so caught up in animal rights and forget human lives arent easy, and suffer too, and yes i will find a kid more important than a gorilla, its sad it died but i would shoot an otter if i had to save a baby, because human lives mean more to me than of a random animal. if it was my child i wouldve let them killed them too. chill tf out



I would give my life to save a hamster.... 
Humans are greedy, thieving, deceiving, snobby a**holes. I cant seem to say the same for animals when they are purely instinctual.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 1, 2016)

Also, enclosures are for keeping animals IN
not to make sure people can't wonder in. At a safari you don't blame the people running it because the owners didn't lock the door.
It's not the zoos fault


----------



## Cory (Jun 1, 2016)

Infinity said:


> I would give my life to save a hamster....
> Humans are greedy, thieving, deceiving, snobby a**holes. I cant seem to say the same for animals when they are purely instinctual.



Bait

theres a reason that we rule the world
bc were the smartest


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 1, 2016)

Tao said:


> Because the zoo is the one who's supposed to be making the place safe, not the parents.
> 
> The parents are there to enjoy the zoo too, so god forbid they look away for a second to actually look at an animal without fear that they'll turn back to see their child is chillin' with a gorilla.
> 
> People can claim "they should have been watching their kid!" all they want, but I'm gonna take a wild guess and say 100% of those people would also have taken their eye off their kid for a second to look at a penguin or something, and that's when children decide to do something stupid. These parents were just unlucky enough that their kid was the one who exploited this flaw in security, but if he hadn't, it would only be a matter of time until someone else did.



there you go folks


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 1, 2016)

Infinity said:


> I would give my life to save a hamster....
> Humans are greedy, thieving, deceiving, snobby a**holes. I cant seem to say the same for animals when they are purely instinctual.



Hamsters live for two years, you would die, for a freking animal that lives two years?
Alright its your life, whatever


----------



## Tensu (Jun 1, 2016)

Infinity said:


> I would give my life to save a hamster....
> Humans are greedy, thieving, deceiving, snobby a**holes. I cant seem to say the same for animals when they are purely instinctual.



Human's have done many horrible things. But we've also done so much good. We're here for a reason. Instead of dying for a hamster, why not actually stay alive and work to make the world a better place for everyone?


----------



## Jacob (Jun 1, 2016)

Infinity said:


> I would give my life to save a hamster....
> Humans are greedy, thieving, deceiving, snobby a**holes. I cant seem to say the same for animals when they are purely instinctual.



If humans are so bad, why do we have free will? 
We are the dominant species for a reason and that gorilla was locked up for a reason. If they were OK with gorillas being around humans they would just let them roam the zoo like some of the birds. Human lives matter more than a gorilla's life because that human could grow up and possibly find a cure to cancer. What could the gorilla do?


----------



## Stil (Jun 1, 2016)

Pokemon5700 said:


> A child has feelings, thoughts, emotions. He can express love and care for others. He can make the world a better place. He means the world to his (idiot)mom. I'm not saying that animals are worthless, cause they definitely are not. I have a pet dog and he means a lot to me. But a human's life is more significant than an animal overall. If someone kills a fly or steps on a snail by accident, why don't we hear it on the news? But when there's a shooting or murder, it's obviously more important to the public. There's a simple answer to why. I understand where you're coming from, but I completely disagree.



You're an idiot for thinking animals don't have feelings or emotions. Did you know animals get depressed too? This is all scientific fact. Did you know elephants are self aware?


----------



## Trundle (Jun 1, 2016)

Infinity said:


> You're an idiot for thinking animals don't have feelings or emotions. Did you know animals get depressed too? This is all scientific fact. Did you know elephants are self aware?



Okay, all animals are now allowed to live forever and always. No animals or living things shall ever be killed. Now we must establish a system to determine when animals are guilty of crimes to each other. A lion killing a fox is now punishable.


----------



## Stil (Jun 1, 2016)

Cory said:


> Bait
> 
> theres a reason that we rule the world
> bc were the smartest



Sure so I guess we should shoot a mentally challenged person over a person with a high IQ right?


----------



## Damniel (Jun 1, 2016)

Infinity said:


> I would give my life to save a hamster....
> Humans are greedy, thieving, deceiving, snobby a**holes. I cant seem to say the same for animals when they are purely instinctual.



You would give your life for a high population rodent?

What did humans do to make you hate them and generalize them so much


----------



## Stil (Jun 1, 2016)

BingoTheElf said:


> Did you know that you're not very smart?



I want facts.


----------



## Cory (Jun 1, 2016)

Infinity said:


> You're an idiot for thinking animals don't have feelings or emotions. Did you know animals get depressed too? This is all scientific fact. Did you know elephants are self aware?



how do you know when for example, a turtle is sad. because apparently you are an animal expert


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 1, 2016)

Infinity said:


> Sure so I guess we should shoot a mentally challenged person over a person with a high IQ right?



Or you could not shoot any of them?
Can we please stop this crap


----------



## Tensu (Jun 1, 2016)

Infinity said:


> You're an idiot for thinking animals don't have feelings or emotions. Did you know animals get depressed too? This is all scientific fact. Did you know elephants are self aware?



I never said anywhere in this post that animals don't have feelings. I LOVE ANIMALS! I have a pet dog, I know that. There's no need to call me an idiot for trying to explain how a human being's life is more important than an animal's.


----------



## Wolfycheeks (Jun 1, 2016)

I would give my life for a mosquito

kill me


----------



## Trundle (Jun 1, 2016)

Infinity said:


> Sure so I guess we should shoot a mentally challenged person over a person with a high IQ right?



I would shoot you over Cory if I had to choose one


----------



## Cory (Jun 1, 2016)

Infinity said:


> Sure so I guess we should shoot a mentally challenged person over a person with a high IQ right?



Oh, so I should shoot my brother with autism?


----------



## Stil (Jun 1, 2016)

Cory said:


> how do you know when for example, a turtle is sad. because apparently you are an animal expert



Its called brain activity and animal behavior bud.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cory said:


> Oh, so I should shoot my brother with autism?



I dont know, maybe ask the guy I responded to lol


----------



## Trundle (Jun 1, 2016)

oh whoops, i just moved my arm and killed millions of microbacteria! i've committed a crime against the universe!


----------



## Tensu (Jun 1, 2016)

BingoTheElf said:


> oh whoops, i just moved my arm and killed millions of microbacteria! i've committed a crime against the universe!



shame on you


----------



## Stil (Jun 1, 2016)

Pokemon5700 said:


> I never said anywhere in this post that animals don't have feelings. I LOVE ANIMALS! I have a pet dog, I know that. There's no need to call me an idiot for trying to explain how a human being's life is more important than an animal's.



You're argument was that the kids has feelings and emotions.....
It was heavily implied that you think animals dont 

- - - Post Merge - - -



BingoTheElf said:


> oh whoops, i just moved my arm and killed millions of microbacteria! i've committed a crime against the universe!



You have a weak argument with very childish responses.


----------



## Aali (Jun 1, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> Hamsters live for two years, you would die, for a freking animal that lives two years?
> Alright its your life, whatever



Hoping in for a fun fact my hamster made it to be 5 ok bye going back to eat dinner XD


----------



## Damniel (Jun 1, 2016)

God I'm a vegan and I'm not as a direhard human hater as Infinity, you should join us


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 1, 2016)

Aali said:


> Hoping in for a fun fact my hamster made it to be 5 ok bye going back to eat dinner XD



Well I have two hamsters and the average age is 2 years old.
I know almost everything about hamsters, so, come at me.


----------



## moonford (Jun 1, 2016)

Um...what happened to this thread? We were talking about Haramabe, now we're talking about killing autistic people...


----------



## Tensu (Jun 1, 2016)

Infinity said:


> You're argument was that the kids has feelings and emotions.....
> It was heavily implied that you think animals dont
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Please explain this to me:
 If someone kills a fly or steps on a snail by accident, why don't we hear it on the news? But when there's a shooting or murder, it's obviously more important to the public. There's a simple answer to why. 

And how was that a "weak argument"?


----------



## seliph (Jun 1, 2016)

In the time I've caught up to the thread I've forgotten what the discussion was even about.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 1, 2016)

Infinity said:


> You're argument was that the kids has feelings and emotions.....
> It was heavily implied that you think animals dont
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



So we shouldn't kill other animals. That must mean if we do it should be punishable by law. Now animals, who are also intelligent and have feelings, should be held accountable for their actions. We now have a justice system for animals.


----------



## radical6 (Jun 1, 2016)

Infinity said:


> I would give my life to save a hamster....
> Humans are greedy, thieving, deceiving, snobby a**holes. I cant seem to say the same for animals when they are purely instinctual.



But are you a vegan? If not, then you have no right to be lecturing about animal lives.


----------



## Ploom (Jun 1, 2016)

Pokemon5700 said:


> Please explain this to me:
> If someone kills a fly or steps on a snail by accident, why don't we hear it on the news? But when there's a shooting or murder, it's obviously more important to the public. There's a simple answer to why.
> 
> And how was that a "weak argument"?



Reason we don't hear about it in the news is that humans only care about human lives. 

To people like you, yes, only humans lives matter. But in the grand scheme of the universe, you are as insignificant as you perceive an ant to be.

Infinity's arguments are all valid, not sure why everyones getting so steamed.


----------



## Tensu (Jun 1, 2016)

BingoTheElf said:


> So we shouldn't kill other animals. That must mean if we do it should be punishable by law. Now animals, who are also intelligent and have feelings, should be held accountable for their actions. We now have a justice system for animals.



Zootopia!


----------



## seliph (Jun 1, 2016)

Pokemon5700 said:


> Please explain this to me:
> If someone kills a fly or steps on a snail by accident, why don't we hear it on the news? But when there's a shooting or murder, it's obviously more important to the public. There's a simple answer to why.



I'm not even on Infinity's side but what even is this and how is it relevant



Bulbabear said:


> Reason we don't hear about it in the news is that human only care about human lives.
> 
> To people like you, yes, only humans lives matter. But in the grand scheme of the universe, you are as insignificant as you perceive an ant to be.
> 
> Infinity's arguments are all valid, not sure why everyones getting so steamed.



Animals being killed are on the news all the time. More recent ones are a bear in BC and that dentist that shot that lion.


----------



## Tensu (Jun 1, 2016)

Bulbabear said:


> Reason we don't hear about it in the news is that human only care about human lives.
> 
> To people like you, yes, only humans lives matter. But in the grand scheme of the universe, you are as insignificant as you perceive an ant to be.
> 
> Infinity's arguments are all valid, not sure why everyones getting so steamed.



So then, what really _does_ matter in the grand scheme of things?

- - - Post Merge - - -



nvll said:


> I'm not even on Infinity's side but what even is this and how is it relevant



My opinion on person>animal


----------



## Cory (Jun 1, 2016)

Bulbabear said:


> Reason we don't hear about it in the news is that humans only care about human lives.
> 
> To people like you, yes, only humans lives matter. But in the grand scheme of the universe, you are as insignificant as you perceive an ant to be.
> 
> Infinity's arguments are all valid, not sure why everyones getting so steamed.



much sjw
much wow

were not insignificant to earth. we might be to the whole universe but we know basically nothing about the rest of the universe


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jun 1, 2016)

Bulbabear said:


> Reason we don't hear about it in the news is that humans only care about human lives.
> 
> To people like you, yes, only humans lives matter. But in the grand scheme of the universe, you are as insignificant as you perceive an ant to be.
> 
> Infinity's arguments are all valid, not sure why everyones getting so steamed.



I don't remember the huge amount of news reports about Cecil the Lion, _at all._ 

I don't really deeply care about this topic, but you can't say that.


----------



## Aali (Jun 1, 2016)

Why is everyone dragging diets into this


----------



## Ploom (Jun 1, 2016)

Pokemon5700 said:


> So then, what really _does_ matter in the grand scheme of things?



maybe realizing you (or rather, your species) isn't more important than everything else?


----------



## seliph (Jun 1, 2016)

Pokemon5700 said:


> My opinion on person>animal



Okay but you're comparing an accidental bug death to someone going out and shooting people, it doesn't really hold up a good argument.


----------



## Damniel (Jun 1, 2016)

Bulbabear said:


> Reason we don't hear about it in the news is that humans only care about human lives.
> 
> To people like you, yes, only humans lives matter. But in the grand scheme of the universe, you are as insignificant as you perceive an ant to be.
> 
> Infinity's arguments are all valid, not sure why everyones getting so steamed.




1. That's pretty condtrictary considering this thread was made from the worldwide attention a shot gorilla got. 
2. None of us said that, they're saying human lives come first. 

I'm only debating peacefully for future reference when this thread gets locked


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 1, 2016)

Guys a human life is more important then an animal life.
Humans live much longer then most animals, therefore humans should live just for that.
can we please drop it, obviously anyone saying otherwise is mentally ******** and we should forget about them


----------



## moonford (Jun 1, 2016)

BingotheElf and Bongo theElf? Alternate accounts or twins???


----------



## Trundle (Jun 1, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> BingotheElf and Bongo theElf? Alternate accounts or twins???



Bongo is one of my alts


----------



## Damniel (Jun 1, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> BingotheElf and Bongo theElf? Alternate accounts or twins???



Different users, same joke


----------



## Stil (Jun 1, 2016)

BingoTheElf said:


> So we shouldn't kill other animals. That must mean if we do it should be punishable by law. Now animals, who are also intelligent and have feelings, should be held accountable for their actions. We now have a justice system for animals.



When did I say that? Maybe you should learn to not put word in my mouth and come up with a valid and relevant argument.


----------



## Wolfycheeks (Jun 1, 2016)

Ok heres my random thought:

Humans are more important then animals to a lot of people who just care about power and money and well, human lives. Don't forget, animals can't contribute a lot to society, well, unless it's the animals that produce stuff for us. Not gorillas. And funnily enough people always claim to give a damn when it happens, but when it's silent you see people skipping the ads on tv or not donating to stuff like WWF. I don't see how an animal life is more important then a human life, what can a Gorilla do for society? live behind a glass wall and entertain us as we look at it? I just don't know.  ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Tao (Jun 1, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> Guys a human life is more important then an animal life.
> Humans live much longer then most animals, therefore humans should live just for that.



What about turtles?

They can live up to like 150 years old.

By that logic, if a kid fell in the turtle enclosure, would we shoot the kid?


----------



## radical6 (Jun 1, 2016)

Infinity said:


> When did I say that? Maybe you should learn to not put word in my mouth and come up with a valid and relevant argument.



Are you going to answer my question?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 1, 2016)

Tao said:


> What about turtles?
> 
> They can live up to like 150 years old.
> 
> By that logic, if a kid fell in the turtle enclosure, would we shoot the kid?



most
MOST, MOST


----------



## Tensu (Jun 1, 2016)

This is ridiculous.


----------



## seliph (Jun 1, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> you're mentally ********
> ok thx bye



Damn Slammint, back at it again with the ableism


----------



## moonford (Jun 1, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> Guys a human life is more important then an animal life.
> Humans live much longer then most animals, therefore humans should live just for that.
> can we please drop it, obviously anyone saying otherwise is mentally ******** and we should forget about them



What about Tortoises, Cockatoo's and Bowhead Whales? They out-live most humans, so by that logic their all more important humans. (Which I think is true) And I don't see how people who have different believes than you are mentally ********, if that's what you're implying anyway.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 1, 2016)

nvll said:


> Damn Slammint, back at it again with the ableism



well
actually, im mentally ******** too, not denying it


----------



## Aali (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks Starry for being *CIVIL*


----------



## Tao (Jun 1, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> most
> MOST, MOST



Yea, I know.

But that doesn't answer my question.





And hurry up, I have a kid in my turtle enclosure and I'm not sure which one to headshot.


----------



## Wolfycheeks (Jun 1, 2016)

nvll said:


> Damn Slammint, back at it again with the ableism



ok that's enough tumblr for you


----------



## Tensu (Jun 1, 2016)

Tao said:


> Yea, I know.
> 
> But that doesn't answer my question.
> 
> ...



This is irrelevant. A turtle isn't gonna hurt a kid.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aali said:


> Thanks Starry for being *CIVIL*



&#55357;&#56834;we tried Aali. We really did..


----------



## seliph (Jun 1, 2016)

Tao said:


> Yea, I know.
> 
> But that doesn't answer my question.
> 
> ...


Trick question, that turtle is your kid's dad now.



Wolfycheeks said:


> ok that's enough tumblr for you



Don't have to use tumblr to know it's a disrespectful slur you shouldn't use.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 1, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> What about Tortoises, Cockatoo's and Bowhead Whales? They out-live most humans, so by that logic their all more important humans. (Which I think is true) And I don't see that how people who have different believes than you are mentally ******** if that's what you're implying.



I was just using that as a example. Obviously as humans, we can talk to other humans, not animals. We understand what other humans feel, as we are human. But we do not know what animals feel.
can we stop this bs before i get banned please
cause everyone is antagonizing me


----------



## Tensu (Jun 1, 2016)

nvll said:


> Trick question, that turtle is your kid's dad now.



It just got weeeeird.


----------



## Ploom (Jun 1, 2016)

Pokemon5700 said:


> This is ridiculous.



Well, at least we can agree about one thing ;D


----------



## Zane (Jun 1, 2016)

Pokemon5700 said:


> This is irrelevant. A turtle isn't gonna hurt a kid.



what if it's a snapping turtle


----------



## Stil (Jun 1, 2016)

BongoTheElf said:


> Are you going to answer my question?



Sure if you want a straight answer. 
I think it is okay to kill animals for food if you NEED it. Killing for sport is wrong. 
Giving the situation I think the zoo keepers made the right choice but my argument isn't about that. My argument is that humans are not more deserving than animals.


----------



## mogyay (Jun 1, 2016)

Wolfycheeks said:


> Ok heres my random thought:
> 
> Humans are more important then animals to a lot of people who just care about power and money and well, human lives. Don't forget, animals can't contribute a lot to society, well, unless it's the animals that produce stuff for us. Not gorillas. And funnily enough people always claim to give a damn when it happens, but when it's silent you see people skipping the ads on tv or not donating to stuff like WWF. I don't see how an animal life is more important then a human life, what can a Gorilla do for society? live behind a glass wall and entertain us as we look at it? I just don't know.  ?\_(ツ)_/?



ok most of y'all on this forum aren't contributing to society lmao, i'm sure i could hold a convo with a gorrila better than half of the ppl on this thread can


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2016)

This has drifted a little too far from the point. Please think before making insensitive comments in future, even if you feel they are jokes.


----------

